# [SOLVED] Asus Xonar DG Bluescreening &quot;cmudaxp.sys&quot; when accessing Recording Devices



## VcntyPrxy (May 11, 2013)

*[SOLVED] Asus Xonar DG Bluescreening &quot;cmudaxp.sys&quot; when accessing Recording Devices*

I've recently discovered that if I open up my Recording Devices tab, my computer blue screens. The source of the problem is "cmudaxp.sys", which I've identified as my sound card driver. I've updated it, I've gone with an earlier driver and I've used a completely different driver. Still no fix. The only thing that did fix it was a complete uninstall of the driver, but my computer re-installs it on start up (I'm also pretty sure that I'd have no sound if it wasn't for Realtek, which I've also uninstalled and reinstalled various times). I'd also like to keep the driver but I can certainly do without this problem.

Here are my specs;

Operating System
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.07GHz	35 °C
Bloomfield 45nm Technology
RAM
6.00GB Triple-Channel DDR3 @ 532MHz (8-8-8-20)
Motherboard
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD3R (Socket 1366)	32 °C
Graphics
SONY TV ([email protected])
1280MB GeForce GTX 570 (Point of View)	36 °C
Hard Drives
932GB Seagate ST31000524AS ATA Device (SATA)	25 °C
Optical Drives
TSSTcorp DVDWBD SH-B123L ATA Device
Audio
High Definition Audio Device

Sound Cards (as device manager sees it, as well as Speccy by Piriform):
USB Audio Device
NVIDIA High Definition Audio
ASUS Xonar DG Audio Device
NVIDIA High Definition Audio
NVIDIA High Definition Audio
NVIDIA High Definition Audio
High Definition Audio Device


Cheers


----------



## VcntyPrxy (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Bluescreening "cmudaxp.sys" when accessing Recording Devices*

Bumping. Anyone?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Bluescreening "cmudaxp.sys" when accessing Recording Devices*

Sounds like an audio driver issue.

From a quick Google search, cmudaxp.sys appears to be an Asus audio driver file.

Manually update or reinstall the audio drivers. You may need to uninstall, reboot, and perform a fresh audio driver install.


----------



## VcntyPrxy (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Bluescreening "cmudaxp.sys" when accessing Recording Devices*



Dogg said:


> Sounds like an audio driver issue.
> 
> From a quick Google search, cmudaxp.sys appears to be an Asus audio driver file.
> 
> Manually update or reinstall the audio drivers. You may need to uninstall, reboot, and perform a fresh audio driver install.


Already tried it. No go, unfortunately. I'm going to have a hunt for the original Xonar disc that came with it, hopefully setting it back to basics will set it straight.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Bluescreening "cmudaxp.sys" when accessing Recording Devices*

Was this the driver you tried Realtek Function driver for Realtek Azalia audio chip (Including Microsoft UAA Driver in English edition)	5.10.0.6642	118.29 MB	2012/10/25 GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1366 - GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0)
or this https://www.asus.com/Sound_Cards_and_DigitaltoAnalog_Converters/Xonar_DG/#support_Download_30


----------



## VcntyPrxy (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Bluescreening "cmudaxp.sys" when accessing Recording Devices*

Fixed. Cheers for the replies though, lads. If anyone else has this issue dig out the original driver disc and do a complete reinstall (i.e delete every trace of the driver and reinstall it again from the cd). This worked perfectly for me, but only after I deleted the driver completely.

Cheers!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus Xonar DG Bluescreening "cmudaxp.sys" when accessing Recording Devices*

Glad to hear you have it sorted


----------

